# Best Quality Transfers?



## fxmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I'm looking to purchase some 1-3 color plastisol transfers for colored cotton shirts.

I'm just wondering who has the best quality around. I'm am concerned with them holding up to washing, streching, detail, etc. 

Please let me know, there are so many companies and options it's hard to know without months of research and testing.

I rather pay a little more to have the best output.

Thanks!


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

This is one of those questions where you will get 10 different answers with 10 different posts. The more popular seem to be F&M, VersaTrans, Semo, and Transfer Express off the top of my head. I know there are others but these are the ones I see mentioned a lot on here it seems like.

I have tried F&M, Semo, and Transfer Express and they all seem to be fairly close. I think it just depends on what you are looking for. I would visit each company and ask for sample packs, which they will send for free. Press them and see what you think.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I've used Semo, FM Expressions, Seay Graphics and Howard Sportswear. My two favorite are FM and Howard.


Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## graphic914 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have been using F&M, they do a great job and are great people!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey shoot me an email i can send you a sample of our work
[email protected]


----------

